

Poll:  Would patents be more readable with claims written in shorter sentences? - dctoedt
http://www.oncontracts.com/poll-would-patent-claims-be-easier-to-read-if-written-inmultiple-shorter-sentences/

======
OldSchool
Sure, in a perfect world the patent application for software would consist of
submitting all the lines of your source code. It would be granted
automatically as long as it was not a copy itself. The source code would not
have to be disclosed to the public. Anyone found copying your source code or
compiler output verbatim would be prima facie infringing but all others would
be free to compete with your "invention" via their own development effort.

~~~
dctoedt
What you're talking about is essentially the copyright system (plus or minus).

~~~
OldSchool
Yep. I believe it's the only reasonable approach to IP protection for
software.

